# Vin de Table 'bargains'



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

In SuperU today and nearly fell over me trolley when I saw this...

Selection Auguste Nurdin 5ltr box vin de table blanc for €5.89,

Opened one tonight and its really quite nice....

I lied, its bluddy awful but I suppose I'll have to drink it anyway.

Recommendations for good cheap French falling over juice always appreciated for this uneducated palate if you have any........

Pete.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm not a wine drinker but when on last trip to Spain..
Went into Aldi and they had some cartons of red wine "bonus", all of 59c per litre !! a few of the women folk gave it a thumbs up. So maybe one to watch out for if you go that way...


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Pete, after the first mouthful the throat is numb, the remainder goes down easily. :lol: 

tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Youre right Tony, it tastes quite nice now.

I bought five btw :lol: 

Pete


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Well i have been back from France a couple of weeks now   
But i`m please to say ,my hands have stopped shaking and i`m now weaning myself off the red stuff .I only come home to recover,so get it down yer while you can and have one for me. :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Les


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Super U were doing a special offer on Roche Mazzett (?) for €1.49 a bott. Thats Merlot, Cab Sauv and Rose. 

Normally I won't pay the €3.10 usual price but at less than half we bought 20 cartons.

Ray.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Just got on the outside of a few glasses from a box of Corbiers from SuperU
Quite palatable. ccasion5:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

6 days now and counting!!!!! Cant wait to get back to France. To be able to by all my favourite booze and food will be bliss! Decent bread each morning. Cheese, Pate, French Markets and decent beer and wine at decent prices. Let me at em!!!


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi we live in France and always think the best buy for taking to uk is J p Chenney £6 50 for 75cl in uk ...2euros 60 in super u for same ,quite palletable after3 or 4 for that price.....


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Now JpCheney is one that I could turn down, never had a decent bottle/carton ever. ....sorry. :wink: 

tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys,

Heres a top tip, 

Buy one decent bottle of wine and then after youve drunk it keep hold of it and gradually decant the cheapo boxed stuff into that bottle to make it look like youre not drinking the bargain basement stuff..

Of course youve never done that before, have you.......

:lol: 

Pete


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Join France Passion then work your way down through the vineyards tasting as you go - works for us, last time we came back with 110 bottles  
Best value one was a beautiful Gamay from a small producer in the Haute Savoire, cost us about 97p a bottle.

Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

NOW THAT'S more like it. :lol: 

tony


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Stayed on a france passion/Aire in Monbazillac just south of Bergerac,after I had parked up the owner was quick to say come for aperitifs at 6.Well everyone turned up and tried all his wares but no one bought,it was all barf ,needless to say I never went the following night.Got a cracking red in Aldi in Spain for 1.69E .


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

What we do......

identify a GOOD vineyard - within an AOC area such as St Emilion or Pecharmont, and then have a look round, ask their advice for *non-AOC table wine*........

it is often the AOC wine with a different label and is usually 2-3 € per bottle c/w 30 - 40€ for the AOC bottles as they always produce more than they are allowed to label as AOC.......

there are also good "special offers" in all hypermarkets - look for the ones that there are few of - it probably means the locals have bought the rest (we had that last weekend - found a great white at about 3€ per bottle, tried it, liked it, went back for more - all gone...... :roll: )

But they had more the following day 

we now have a selection in store........

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Must admit Im more of a beer / lager man really. Leffe being my favourite. It does my head in that its double the price in the UK and the choice in the cheapo supermarkets is dire whereas often Lidl etc abroad do some great Abbaye beers for next to nothing.

Sadly Im rationed all summer as I intend to lose a further two stone this summer. :x


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

We are off to Croatia in 4 days, via France, Belgium, Germany, Austria, Italy & Slovenia.
We try to buy good value wine of the region we are passing through, though can be influenced by bargain offers  
To stock up at the return port we used to buy an assortment of bottled cases, but now look for 1 or 3 ltr. wine containers, so we can carry more regarding weight restriction  . Don't be tempted to get the cheap 5 ltr. barrels, as they are c**p & full of sediment.
Happy hols,
Forrester.
PS Might see you on our travels Barryd {don't know whether that's good or bad :lol:]


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Forrester said:


> PS Might see you on our travels Barryd {don't know whether that's good or bad :lol:]


Be afraid! Be very afraid!!! 

You cant miss us although you may want to!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Loved your sum up Barryd, just reminded me of all the great things I will miss this summer not being there  

Went over at Easter but decided to stay in UK this year and do some weekends away for a change. Both still working but gathering all the info for that day when we can adventure like the rest of you   

Mandy


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

bigtree said:


> Stayed on a france passion/Aire in Monbazillac just south of Bergerac,after I had parked up the owner was quick to say come for aperitifs at 6.Well everyone turned up and tried all his wares but no one bought,it was all barf ,needless to say I never went the following night.Got a cracking red in Aldi in Spain for 1.69E .


It must be your taste buds mate lol :roll:

We stayed there in early March.

I must admit that there were a couple of the sweet ones that I couldn't cope with but there were half a dozen other folks that thought they were good enough to buy a few bottles.

The most interesting one was the red that's best drunk straight from the fridge. We finished the last bottle sitting in our garden the other evening while watching a lovely sunset


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Wine tasting*

Buy a bottle of Picon Club 18% just add a drop to your wine can also buy one for beer Great Stuff


----------



## captainignorance (Mar 10, 2009)

This is a big secret, dont tell anyone, the BEST cheap vin de table is without doubt. Super U own brand Merlot 5 liter box and about 9 euros!!!!!!!! Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

The problem is that making wine is not like churning out nuts and bolts.

Wine will inevitably change from year to year and I'm sure that with some of the cheaper co-operative wines they will vary within the same year.

For months I was hooked on a particular wine from our local supermarket, so much so that I would buy a dozen bottles at a time. I was quite disappointed the last time I bought a dozen bottles because they were certainly not as drinkable as the ones I'd bought a couple of weeks before. So now when I find a wine I like I only buy a couple of bottles at a time.

One tip I was given, even with the cheaper wines. If the producer numbers their bottles individually then it's a sign that they have confidence in the quality. :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*aldi*

Aldi has one of the top rated Red wines available.

Blind tested by Wine Buffs.

Came top 20

£3.59


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: aldi*



teemyob said:


> Aldi has one of the top rated Red wines available.
> 
> Blind tested by Wine Buffs.
> 
> ...


here


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Wine also of course, changes markedly with time and not always for the better, some red wines improve in quality for 10 - 15 years and then decline, others reach their peak within a year or two.

Rosé wines around here are generally reckoned to be best drunk within six months of manufacture......
(and having tasted some rosé wines we have bought before I would agree with that - White Zinfandel shows that characteristic quite clearly.....  )

Bear that in mind if you are trying to buy wine to store for consumption later.........

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Locals seemed to like Beau Manoir boxed red from Carrefour . 
Sd got a box and really liked its fruitineness . Same label but white also good.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

@Spacerunner

You enjoyed it so much that you got two ...... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

but they are slightly different...... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I bought a few of those JP Chenet bottles the other day, must have had a bad batch as all the bottlenecks looked bent to me so I took them back for a refund.

:roll: 

Pete


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I am with those who recommend buying from local producers in France. In Provence we go to a wine producer and buy a box of their red which is lovely there and will travel back here as well.
To decide which one to buy we have a wine taste - most enjoyable.
Happy drinking but watch the units!

Bob


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Locals seemed to like Beau Manoir box from Carrefour . Sd got a box and really liked its fruitineness . Same label but white also good.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi all, this if still available is falling over Rosie ,,we ,along with friends bought 40 cases of ,,,Zinfandel rose Called BAYWOOD. it has a black topped cork covered with wax, up untill 2wks ago this was available near where we live in the Vendee for 1.6 euros a bottle so smooth and strong ,you wouldn,t get a splinter in your bum if you slid down the bottle ,or stumbled ...check Liddel ,weve run out near us ,seen it in liddel in Bournemouth last week in a variety pack ,but 4 times the price ...regards Les


----------



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

If it has hotel or D,or on the lable its ok especialy in 5ltr lots.
I have years of experience on the subject, O and always try the wine cooperatives, Hic!!
Pete


----------

